# Another DBSTalk News Update



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Lot's of Big News this week covered on the DBSTalk.COM News Update!

Join Scott Greczkowski as he brings you the latest on the merger, NHL Center Ice, Sirius Satellite Radio and XM's new SkyFi Radio.

To view select from the following below.

RealVideo (Requires RealPlayer G2 or above)
RealVideo Dialup and Broadband

Windows Media (Requires Windows Media 8 or above)
Windows Media Dial Up Modem 
Windows Media Broadband

We hope you enjoy this exclusive feature on DBSTalk.COM!


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

There is odd static when the on screen graphics come up and the picture of Scott shrinks down.

Each version looks better, Scott you are going to be a news anchor soon!


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

LOL! Who was that at the end of the broadcast saying "We're okay. He said 'Goodnight'."? That's hillarious.

Also I loved it when you held up the Sky Fi radio. Great touch!

BTW, I also noticed wierd popping noises during the squeeze zooms. Were these attempts at sound-effects? These particular sounds didn't sound very good on Real or Media Players.

Great news report as usual.

See ya
Tony


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I like him better with the hat on. :grin:

Did you record the thing on a bad tape? So much for digital technology improving sound.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

BTW is that your wife at the end (after the closing music)? She couldn't wait until you were done huh?


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I think CNBC should have him on tomorrow as a guest analyst. And I think it looks much better without the hat.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yeah my wife was nagging me because I always say Goodnight at the end, she always says nags me by saying, "How do you know everyone is watching at night?"

I didn't even know that made it on the program (I didn't watch it all the way to Black.)

As far as the popping goes, something was going wierd with my computer last night, it was getting late so I accepted with what I had (again not knowing that my Wifes voice got on the end.)

This weekend I will go through my PC and try figuring out whats going on with it, its been slower then my 733 P3 at my office and my machine is a 1.7GHZ P4 at home. It should NOT be slower then the P3. 

Because I was running late I could not find my hat, so for the first time you had hatless Scott.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I like your wifes attitude.  She's just brining up great points. But tell her I watched it last night so you wishing me goodnight was welcome.


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

Scott...wear one of the 40's style hats with a huge old microphone in front of you and a manual typewriter. Have someone hand you copy and say, "This just in..."


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

I'm partial to the Sesame Street lightning bolt and music al a Kermit the Frog. Try the trenchcoat and rain hat...."Hi, ho, this is Scott Greczkowski here...."


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Or he could just do an Andy Rooney impersonation....


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Actually, I'd like to see him wear the Apron! Also, put the clock in the background for added class. :lol:


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Are you archiving the old news updates for down the road?


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Z'Loth _
> *Are you archiving the old news updates for down the road? *


That would make my day....non-stop Scott......we could have a marathon... :lol:


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

Scott, you should number all of your updates. It will be much easier to keep track of the new ones. For example, week #1 or just #1, #2, #3, etc.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I dont know if we are keeping the old episodes or not. Each show takes up a lot of space on the servers and we are running out of space. 

Infact with the next episode I am planning on Dropping the RealVideo version and only using on Windows Media, this will help us cut the space requirements down a bit.

This is something Chris and I are working on now. We enjoy bringing you these newscasts.

BTW I got a question do you think we can use video clips from the Charlie Chat in our next episode? Because we are a news show I am under the impression that we can inded use Sound Bites from the show if we feel it is newsworthy.

Anyone know what the law is on this? I haven't been in my office this week to ask any of the lawyers on staff.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Be careful as the broadcasts are copyrighted material and you should get the copyright owner's consent before rebroadcast. You will also need to credit the copyright owner.

Best to be on the safe side and get a written OK from Echostar.


----------

